# Sick Gourami



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a blue dwarf gourami and i just checked on it today to feed it and it had a really big inflamed eye, it was also very cloudy. What is it and how can i fix it?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe you can include a photo.that would help alot


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

here is a link about pop-eye .. it could be your problem
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec07/fish-popeye.htm


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

i bought a bottle of melafix and im dosing as prescribed, im doing water changes also nad may try epsom salts


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

for the future you should always start with water changes.. ALWAYS.. remember that if you dont need to medicate your fish dont.. it's stessful for them and you never really want to stress them out.
on the other hand judging by your situation without a picture you might be on the right track make sure you take out your carbon from your filter it will cause the meds to not work, and in turn the meds will ruin your benificial bacteria build up ( causeing problems after wards)

for now follow the directions to a tee and let us know how he's doin in a few days


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

my fish died about 1 hour ago, i believe though that the sickness was around much longer than i realised. This was my fault though, my fish usually favors swimming one direction so i usually dont see the other side, so i misssed the eye.


----------

